# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  alte Reklame in Thailand

## Erwin

Heute habe ich eine alte Reklame gefunden, aus einem alten Buch, eine Anzeige, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Sie stammt von 1931, ist also 86 Jahre alt…
Da nur wenige von Euch Thai lesen können (glaube ich), gebe ich die Übersetzung mit dazu:
ยาประสระนอแรด = Medizin aus dem Horn des Nashorns
แก้ปวดหัวตัวร้อน = befreit von Kopfschmerz und Fieber
ถอนพิษไช้ ให้ตัวเย็น = zieht das Gift des Fiebers aus dem Körper und kühlt den Körper ab
แก้ปวดมดลูก = befreit von Gebärmutterschmerzen 
ปวดสมองประสาททุกชนิด = (befreit von) Gehirn- und Nervenschmerzen aller Art
แก้สมองมึนขึม และเมาสุรา = befreit von starken Kopfschmerzen und Alkoholkater
แก้เด็กเป็นไข้ทราง = befreit Kinder von ….(einer „Kai ssang“ genannten Krankheit, weiß nicht genau, was das ist) und verschiedenen Fieberarten
เห็นผลภายใน ๑ นาที!  = man sieht den Erfolg innerhalb 1 Mnute!
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...na, ob das was drann ist
die Chinesen sagen dem gepulvertem Nashorn auch einige Dinge nach
potent so es alte Männer machen und geben einen Haufen Geld dafür aus
gut das es heutzutage verboten ist
nur für einen Aberglaube weltweit die Nashörner ausrotten.... :: 

ja früher...da war sogar Opium als legale Medizin erhältlich...

----------


## Mr Mo

Im Gegensatz zu dem Nashornpulver ist die Wirkung von Opium aber nachgewiesen.

----------


## wein4tler

ไข้ทราง ist laut meiner Frau eine Unterernährung bei Kleinkindern durch falsche Ernährung oder andere Faktoren, wie Eiweißmangel und anderes.

----------


## Erwin

Mein Dank an Deine Frau! - Das Mittel dagegen kennen wir ja nun, dank der Anzeige oben, wirkt ja innerhalb 1 Minute!

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier eine Werbung für Thaibier (im Gegensatz zum Importbier), aus dem Jahre 1939. Man sieht Thailand mit einigen bäuerlichen Szenen, an allen Grenzen Thailands stehen thailändische Soldaten, die das Land beschützen. Dazu der Slogan „ประเทศเป็นบ้าน ทหารเป็นรั้ว“, wörtlich: das Land ist das Haus – die Soldaten sind der Zaun drum herum.  Unten steht man ein Frabrikgelände (fraglos eine Brauerei), dabei steht „เบียร์ไทย เป็น อุตสาหกรรมของชาติ“, etwa „Thaibier bedeutet nationale Industrie“
Diese Werbung –nicht für eine besondere Biermarke, sondern allgemein für in Thailand gebrautes Bier-sollte an das Nationalgefühl der Thais appellieren. Die Anzeige wurde geschaltet von einer Brauerei, die sich บริษัท บุญรอด บริวเวอรี่ nannte, also der Brauerei Bunrawd, von der heute ein Tochterunternehmen das Singha-Bier braut und die die älteste Brauerei in Thailand ist, gegründet am 4.8.1933. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Zufällig fand ich eine weitere alte thailändische Reklame, diesmal gegen Moskitos. Die Reklame stammt aus dem Jahre 1933. 
Sie bewirbt Mückenvertreiber „Marke Wildschwein“ (ตราหมูป่า , Aussprache etwa dtra muh-bpah“), in Form von brennbaren Spiralen, wie sie (in anderer chemischer Zusammensetzung) noch heute üblich sind. 

In der Reklame sehen wir oben einen Garuda oder Krud. Nur solche Firmen durften (und dürfen) den Garuda in ihrer Werbung führen, die -natürlich gegen Zahlung einer erklecklichen Gebühr an das Königshaus- eine offizielle Billigung des Königs hatten. 

Der Text ist 3-sprachig (Thai, Chinesisch, Englisch), der Thaitext weist einen kleinen Fehler auf, „Mücke“ heißt ยุง , nich ยง.

Die Firma „Azumi  Co., Ltd.“ war eine japanische Firma. Bei ebay kann man öfter Gegenstände kaufen, die damals von dieser Firma hergestellt wurden. Ich zeige mal als kürzlich angebotenes Beispiel eine Zinkdose, ehemals ein Behälter für ein Mittel zur Vernichtung von Mücken, Fliegen, Kakerlaken usw. Die für japanische Kunden hergestellte Dose wurde für 21 US$ plus 8 US$ Porto verkauft…

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Im Internet habe ich eine weitere Annonce gefunden. Sie muss aus der Zeit von 1929-1930 stammen. Zwar vermutet derjenige, der die Annonce im Internet gepostet hat, diese stamme aus 1917-1927, aber die Firma wurde erst am 23.11.1929 registriert. 

Angeboten wird ein Chevrolet, für 2615 Baht!

Damals war 1 Baht noch etwas wert. Für mich ist interessant, dass es damals trotzdem schon 1000-Baht-Banknoten gab. Das wäre etwa gleichbedeutend mit heutigen 10.000-€-Scheinen.

In der Anzeige wird behauptet, Bewunderer dieses Autos seien äußerst weitverbreitet. Der Wagen wurde vertrieben durch eine Firm Butler und Webster, alleiniger Vertreter für Chevrolet in Siam. Sitz der Firma war in Ayutthaya.

Die Telefonnummer der Firma war damals 600! Woraus man schließen kann, dass es in Ayutthaya damals noch nicht so viele Telefone gab. 

Die Firma existiert noch heute, mit Filialen z.B. in Pattani, Lampang…

Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Vielen Dank für dieses weitere interessante Thema Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Da diese alten Anzeigen hier im Forum Anklang zu finden scheinen, habe ich mal im Internet weiter gesucht. -Für Rückmeldungen bin ich immer dankbar.

Die hier gezeigte Annonce aus alter Zeit stammt von einer Firma, die sich ห้างเทพนครพานิช (Aussprache etwa: Haang Teepanakorn Paanit) nannte und (damals) Fahrräder verkaufte. 

Der Haupttext der Anzeige sagt: Ha ha ha, (er) kann mich nicht einholen, ich fahre ein Fahrrad der Firma „Haang Teepakornpanoit“. Das Bild zeigt einen Schwarzafrikaner, der auf einem Fahrrad vor einem Löwen flieht.

Die Frage ist, aus welcher Zeit stammt die Anzeige? Nun, glücklicherweise kann man es ungefähr eingrenzen: Das Endwort im Firmennamen ist hier พานิช , man erwartet eigentlich  พาณิชย์. Aber als Plaek Phibunsomkhram an der Macht war, führte er verschiedene kulturelle Reformen durch, so vereinfachte er das komplizierte Thai-Alphabet, gab es vorher z.B. für „n“ die Buchstaben น und ณ, so sollte jetzt (wie in unserem Beispiel) nur noch  น verwendet werden. Alle Buchstaben am Ende eines Wortes, die nur noch geschrieben, aber nicht ausgesprochen wurden, wurden eliminiert (in unserem Beispiel ย์). Als Phibun, wie er kurz genannt wird, Macht und Einfluss verlor, wurde die Reform wieder rückgängig gemacht. Unsere Annonce muss also genau aus dieser Zeit stammen!

Die Firma gibt es noch heute in Thailand! Allerdings verkauft sie keine Fahrräder mehr, sondern Elektroartikel der Marke Sharp. 

Erwin
[/SIZE]

----------


## Erwin

Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Werbung für „Darkie“, eine Zahnpasta, die seit 1933 von einer in Hongkong ansässigen Firma Hawley and Hazel hergestellt wurde. Sie zeigt das Gesicht eines Schwarzen, der im Kontrast dazu seine weißen Zähne zeigt.

50% dieser Firma wurden 1985 von Colgate Palmolive aufgekauft, für 50 Millionen US $. 

1989 oder 1990 rief man die Aktionäre zusammen und beschloss, da die Werbung rassistisch sei, den Namen in Darlie umzuändern.

Das Gesicht änderte man auch etwas, es wurde teilweise weiß! 

Darlie ist noch heute eine führende Marke  in Südost-Asien.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Diese Werbung von 1976 wird Eure Augen etwas mehr erfreuen, denke ich. Es ist eine Werbung für eine Art Thaiwhisky, genannt ไก่แดง (Aussprache etwa „gai dääng“), was „rotes Huhn“ bedeutet.

Dies war für Thailand die erste „Nacktwerbung“ für ein Produkt, 1976 wurde diese Werbung noch als schockierend angesehen. Die Dame auf dem Bild ist die damalige Schauspielerin Sirikhwan Nanthasiri ( ศิริขวัน นันทสิริ ), die in der Folge meist „Frl.Rothuhn“ (สาว ไก่แดง) genannt wurde.

Dieser Whisky wurde in Lampang hergestellt und war hauptsächlich für den Norden Thailands gedacht.

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht wurde man auf dieses "rote Huhn" blind. Dann brauchte man das Frl. Rothuhn zum nach Hause bringen.

----------


## Erwin

Die hier gezeigte Anzeige bewirbt „gesunden Reis“ der Firma „Thaireis GmbH“. Das Thaiwort für diesen Reis heißt ข้าวอนามัย, was wörtlich „hygienischer Reis“ bedeutet.

Die Anzeige zeigt einen nur mit einer Hose bekleideten jungen Muskelprotz. Der beigefügte Text besagt, wenn man besagten Reis esse, bleibe man gesund und stark.

Die Firma gibt es übrigens noch heute. Die Reklame stammt aus einem Magazin des Jahres 1941.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Anzeige aus einem alten Buch von 1925. 

Die Firma wurde 1906 von einem Chinesen namens ฮุน กิมฮวด (Hun Kimhuad) gegründet. Und blieb in Familienbesitz. 

Die Familie nahm später unter dem Nationalisten Plaek Phibunsonkram (der von allen in Thailand lebenden Chinesen verlangte, dass sie ihren chinesischen Namen ablegten und einen Thainamen annahmen). gezwungenermaßen einen Thainamen an: Hoontragul. Der 1. Teil „Hoon“ bezieht sich auf den chinesischen Familiennamen „Hun“, der 2. Teil “tragul“ ist ein Sanskritwort und bedeutet „Familie“, Hoontragul bedeutet also „aus der Familie Hun“.  

Die Firma stellte u.a. Eis her sowie verschiedene Limonaden, Fruchtsäfte, Zusätze zu Soda. Berühmt war damals eine rote Limonade „Nahm Manet“  (น้ำมะเน็ด) -))Man spekuliert, ob in „manet Limonade steckt. 

Das gezeigte Gebäude gibt es vielleicht noch jetzt, es befand oder befindet sich an der Pithaya Sathian Brücke (สะพานพิทยเสถียร) in Bangkok. Im Internet fand ich ein Bild, ich zeige es hier.

Die Familie Hoontragul ist in Thailand heute noch sehr bekannt. Sommai Hoontragul z.B. war 1973-75 und 1980-85 Finanzminister. Seine Unterschrift findet sich auf den Banknoten der damaligen Zeit.

Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...Berühmt war damals eine rote Limonade „Nahm Manet“  (น้ำมะเน็ด)


Da die Flaschen häufig von Kindern zerschlagen wurden, um an die Glasmurmel heranzukommen, sind relativ wenige Exemplare erhalten geblieben.
Diese sog. "Codd-Flaschen" sind heute seltene Sammlerobjekte.



Internet!  :Blinzeln:   TW

----------


## Erwin

Danke! Das wusste ich nicht. Habe mich aber jetzt über die „Codd-Flaschen“ im Internet informiert…

Hier zeige ich eine aus dem Jahre 1925 (oder wenig später) stammende Anzeige des Kaufladens „T.Ngek Chuan“. Die Anzeige habe ich einem thailändischen Buch gefunden (aber im Internet ist sie auch zu sehen).  Das Geschäft war ein „Laden für alles“, ein früher Supermarkt. Es wurde, wie der Name des Geschäfts schon sagt, gegründet von einem gewissen Chinesen namens เตีย เง็ก ชวน (Tia Ngek Chuan). Auf dem Bild sieht man ein Sammelsurium von Gegenständen, die man im Laden kaufen kann: Uhren, Tennisschläger, Schmuck, Hemden, Ventilatoren…

Die Lebensgeschichte des Gründers und Besitzers ist nicht ohne Interesse. Er wurde am 7.10.1889 in der Provinz Chachoengsao geboren. Er liebte Musik und Schauspiel. Zuerst verdiente er sein Geld als Kinokartenverkäufer. Später arbeitete er als Buchhalter in verschiedenen Kinos. Schließlich organisierte er Filmvorführungen im Süden des Landes. Als er genug Geld zusammengespart hatte, gründete er 1922 den „Supermarkt“ in Distrikt Banglamphu, Bangkok. an einer Straßenkreuzung wo sich das Banglamphu-Kino befand. Viele Jahrzehnte später -wann weiß ich nicht-genauer- wurde das Geschäft verkauft. 

Da Tia Ngek Chuan die Musik liebte, war für ihn -auch wenn das aus díeser Anzeige des Supermarktes nicht hervorgeht- der Verkauf von Schallplatten (und Phonographen) sehr wichtig. Diese Schallplatten (Gesang und Musik) ließ er selber herstellen. Dazu hatte er 1925 eine Art Toningenieur, einen Farang, angestellt, der den Ton aufnahm! Natürlich damals auf eine noch primitive Weise, wobei der Schall, durch Lautsprecher verstärkt, zunächst auf eine Wachsplatte eingraviert wurde, die sich auf einer zylindrischen Walze befand. Diesen Zylinder ließ Tia Ngek Chuan dann im Ausland zu einer Schallplatte (oder Tonwalze) verarbeiten (in Thailand scheint das damals nicht möglich gewesen zu sein). Die von Herr Chuan derart hergestellten Schallplatten wurden unter der Marke „Hase“ (กระตาย) vertrieben. Ich bilde mal eine solche Schallplatte ab. Auf der Hülle sieht man unten den Hasen, das Markenzeichen. 

Der geschäftstüchtige Herr Chuan sicherte sich auch das Recht, als einziger die von Rama IX und seiner Musikband produzierte Musik aufzunehmen und zu vertreiben. Er erhielt die Erlaubnis, das Garuda-Symbol als Zeichen königlicher Billigung und Wertschätzung an der Außenwand seines Geschäftes anzubringen. 

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier wird Reklame gemacht für ein (Gesichts-) Puder namens ริรี (Aussprache etwa „Ri-rie“).

Man sieht einen Chemiker bei der Arbeit, im beigefügten Text wird gesagt, das Mittel sei nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen der Chemie zusammengebraut. 
Es werde (auf die Haut) aufgetragen, um Körpergeruch zu beseitigen, um Pickel, Hautflecken und Pigmentstörungen zu beseitigen. Es mache das Gesicht .(also die Haut des Gesichts) weich.

Eine Herstellerfirma wird nicht genannt. Auch erfährt man nicht, wo man das Puder kaufen kann…

Die ersten Worte in der obersten Zeile haben mir -das muss ich zugeben- zu schaffen gemacht: แป้งร่ำ  (Aussprache etwa „bääng ram“).

Klar, แป้ง bedeutet Puder, aber was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang „ร่ำ”??? Auch meine Frau konnte mir keine rechte Auskunft geben.

Schließlich fand ich in einem alten Wörterbuch Thai-English: ร่ำ = to scent (a face powder, clothing)“, also parfümieren, mit einem Duftstoff versehen (Gesichtspuder, Kleider). แป้งร่ำ bedeutet also etwa „parfümiertes Puder“. 

Ich habe versucht, etwas über „แป้งร่ำ ริรี“ im Internet zu finden, aber vergeblich. Doch fand ich zu meiner Überraschung verschiedene Gesichtspuder in Dosen, Marke „PANG RUM“ zum Kauf angeboten. Wenn man „PANG RUM“ „englisch“ ausspricht, entspricht das lautlich ziemlich genau unserem แป้งร่ำ!  Auf der Dose steht unter anderem: “following ancient Thai perfumery powder making“ (für diejenigen, die hier möglicherweise kein Englisch verstehen:“folgt dem alten Thai Rezept zur Herstellung von parfümiertem Puder“). 

Bemerkungen zu meinen Beiträgen stets willkommen. Mit Kritik kann ich umgehen…

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Heute würde man eine schöne Frau auf das Werbeplakat bringen und nicht einen Chemiker mit der Eprouvette und den dicken Büchern aus denen das Rezept sein soll.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, es ist sehr interessant, wie sich die Motive der Annoncen verändert haben. Einen Chemiker würde man heute nicht mehr zeigen, will man doch meist betonen, dass die Salben etc. ohne Chemie produziert wurden.

In einem Buch fand ich eine Werbung für eine Medizin namens ทันใจ (Aussprache etwa: Thandjai). ทันใจ bedeutet eigentlich „sofort“ und ich finde es schon interessant, dass man eine Medizin „Sofort“ nennt. Der Name impliziert die sofortige Wirkung der Medizin. Hinter dem Namen „Thandjai“ steht noch das Wort „süß“.

Weiter sagt der Text: „Eine Medizin, die gefällt. Man braucht sich also nicht mehr vor Medizin zu fürchten“. 

„Süßer Geschmack. Kann man ganz leicht (ohne Schwierigkeiten) essen“

„Speziell produziert für Frauen und Kinder“.

Rechts unten wird in 4 Zeilen aufgezeigt, wogegen das Mittel hilft:
„Bei Fieber“
„Bei Kopfschmerzen und heißem Körper“
„Bei Zahnschmerzen“
„Bei Menstruationsbeschwerden“

Links unten das Logo der Herstellerfirma. Im Zentrum findet sich ein Fabeltier, das „กิเลน“ (Gilen), das meint das chinesische Fabelwesen Qilin. „Marke Gilen“ steht denn auch da. 

Die Herstellerfirma  heißt โอสถสภา , auf Englisch als Osotspa wiedergegeben. Osotsspa ist heute ein Hersteller von Energiedrinks mit Sitz in Bangkok.  Die Firma stellt z.B. in Lizenz ein Getränk namens „Lipo“ her.

Die Annonce stammt von 1952.  Erst 1959 verlieh König Bhumiphol der Firma das Recht, den Garuda als Zeichen royaler Wertschätzung zu führen, auf der Annonce ist der Garuda daher noch nicht drauf. 

Zur Gründung der Firma und zu ihren Anfangsjahren habe ich etwas ermitteln können: Gründer war ein Chinese aus Chenghai, Guangdong-Provinz, namens Lin Bai (林白). Der öffnete 1900 in Bangkoks Sanmenstraße eine Apotheke, die er auf (Mandarin-)Chinesisch 德恒裕 (De Heng Yu) nannte. Daher finden wir im unteren Teil des Logos auf der Annonce die Thaibuchstaben „เท๊ค เฮง หยู“ Aussprache etwa „Dteck Heng Yuu“, angelehnt an die Kantonesische Aussprache der chinesischen Zeichen). Der Name bedeutet „moralisch einwandfrei“ und „wohlhabend“. Das Fabeltier Qilin, auf Thai „Gilen“, wählte er als „trade mark“, weil es nach chinesischem Glauben Glück bringt. 

1900 wurde ihm in Bangkok ein Sohn geboren, Lin Defa (林德發).  Lin Bai starb 1918, sein Sohn hatte da gerade mal 2 Jahre an der Chulalongkorn Universität Medizin studiert. Lin Defa gab sein Medizinstudium sofort auf, um die Geschäfte seines Vaters zu übernehmen. Da er sehr einfallsreich war, erfand er verschiedene Pillen und Salben: Medizin gegen Kopfschmerzen, zur Wundheilung, Schmerzstiller, usw. 
In späteren Jahren wurde die Firma immer größer und wurde mehrfach an andere Stellen in Bangkok verlegt. 

Im Internet finden sich zahlreiche Werbebelege von „Tandjai“. Eine solche Werbung über „Tandjai Aspirin“ zeige ich noch. Sie muss von der Zeit nach 1959 stammen (vielleicht viel später?), da sie schon das Garudasymbol zeigt.

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

*Das Qilin*  ist ein chinesisches Fabeltier. Es wird auch als „chinesisches Einhorn“ bezeichnet. Neben dem Drachen (long), dem Phönix (fenghuang) und der Schildkröte (gui) zählt das Qilin zu den „vier Wundertieren“.
In der Ming-Dynastie wurde das Tier mit einem Drachenkopf mit Flammenornamenten und Ochsenhufen, sowie mit Fisch- beziehungsweise Drachenschuppen dargestellt. In der Qing-Dynastie kamen ein Hirschgeweih, ein Löwenschwanz und der Bart eines Karpfens hinzu.
Dem Qilin wird eine friedliche Natur nachgesagt und es verkörpert die Liebe von Frieden und Güte. Es soll ausschließlich Pflanzen fressen und niemals das Gras zertrampeln über das es läuft oder Käfer zertreten.
Somit das „Tier der Güte und Mitmenschlichkeit“. In der Wortzusammensetzung bezeichnet Qi das männliche und Lin das weibliche Tier, wodurch der Dualismus, aber auch die Beziehung von Yin und Yang ausgedrückt werden. Dem Qilin wird nachgesagt, es könne eintausend Jahre alt werden.



Qilin als Räuchergefäß

----------


## Erwin

Jeder von uns kennt den Busbahnhof Morchit. Dort war früher mal eine Art Flohmarkt für Gartenerzeugnisse (Früchte etc.), das Gebiet gehörte einem Arzt namens Chit. Arzt heißt auf Thai „Mor“ (หมอ), Mor Chit = Dr. Mor. Sein Familienname war Surnthapapapha. Wie seine Frau, Won Napapha, stammte er aus Chonburi. Dort gibt es noch heute einen Strand namens Won Papa Beach, benannt nach eben dieser Frau. Auch die Soi Napasit an der Sukumvit Road ist nach dieser Dame benannt, Dort hatte der geschäftstüchtige Arzt ein Studentenwohnheim für Studenten der Chulalongkorn Universität. 
Chit Surnthapapapha arbeitete zunächst als Angestellter einer Drogerie „Tek Heng Yu“, aber nachdem er geheiratet hatte und Vater geworden war, eröffnete er eine eigene Apotheke. Verschiedentlich zog er mit seiner Apotheke um, sein Markenzeichen war (zunächst) ein Drache. Seine Apotheke war im Volksmund daher als „Drachenapotheke“ bekannt.  Er erfand eine Art Schnupftabak, der als „Mor Chit Schnupftabak“ sehr bekannt war. Das Geschäft mit dem Schnupftabak lief so gut, dass er zahlreiche Filialen eröffnete und schließlich in der Petchburi Road sogar eine eigene Fabrik für Schnupftabak eröffnete. 
Beim Schnupfen benutzte man ein Gerät, dessen eines Ende in den Mund gesteckt wurde, während das andere Ende in ein Nasenloch eingeführt wurde. Man blies dann den pulverigen Schnupftabak in die Nase. Auf einem der beigefügten Bilder sieht man so ein U-förmiges Gerät.  Der Schnupftabak enthielt nicht nur Tabak, sondern auch andere Ingredienzien, z.B. Zimt, Menthol, grüne Minze (spearmint). 

Mor Chit wurde u.a. Direktor der Thai Merchant Association und erhielt viele Auszeichnungen. Er starb 1946.  Seine Werbeanzeigen (und die seiner Erben) kann man heute noch im Internet finden. Ich bringe mal 3 Beispiele und auch ein Foto von ihm selbst.
Im 1. Bild wird versprochen, der Schupftabak mache das Hirn klar und den Kopf gesund.
Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man einen Engel, der auf einem Schwein reitet. Im Hintergrund die Flasche mit dem Schnupftabak.
Das schwarzweiße Reklamebild (wohl das älteste der hier gezeigten) zählt die Eigenschaften auf, die man mit anderem Schnupftabak nicht erzielen kann.

Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

So funktioniert's mit dem หลอดเป่ายานัตถุ์ (Schnupftabak-Mundstück) und der ยานัตถุ์ / Yaa Nat   :: 




LG TW

----------


## Erwin

Danke, Teigerwurtz! Für weiterführende und klärende Beiträge bin ich immer dankbar.

Heute fand ich an mehreren Stellen im Internet eine alte Reklame für Zigaretten.

Es sind in Thailand hergestellte Zigaretten, Marke „Phra Pathom“ (พระปฐม).

„Phra Pathom“ ist der Name eines Chedis in Nakhorn Pathom, nicht weit von Bangkok entfernt. Es ist der älteste bekannte Chedi, er wird schon im 7. Jahrhundert auf einer Steininschrift erwähnt. Doch geriet das Heiligtum später völlig in Vergessenheit, es wurde vom Dschungel überwuchert. Die Legende (an die viele Thais von heute fest glauben) soll König Mongkut auf seinen Wanderungen die Stätte wiederentdeckt und wiederbelebt haben. 

Interessant ist, dass auf der Reklame steht: เราเป็นไทยด้วยกัน-ทำไทสูบบุหรีอื่น = wir sind alle Thai, warum sollen wir andere Zigaretten rauchen? Hier wird an das Nationalgefühl der Thais appelliert. Er wird auch eigens behauptet: …ไม่แพ้บุหรีต่างประเทเลยสักนิด = (diese Zigaretten) sind den ausländischen Zigaretten in keinster Weise unterlegen“. 

Wer die Zigaretten kauft, nimmt auch an einer Verlosung teil, er kann 20.000 Baht gewinnen. Was eine sehr hohe Summe war. Denn eine Packung Zigaretten kostete nur 8 Satang. Fur 1 Baht erhielt man also 12,5 Packungen, also250 Zigaretten!



Vielleicht interessiert in diesem Zusammenhang noch, dass die erste Zigarettenfabrik in Thailand 1917 eröffnet wurde, der Besitzer war ein Engländer.

Auch vorher konnte man schon Tabak erwerben, er kam aus Manila bzw. China, auch baute man etwas Tabak im eigenen Lande an. Die Zigaretten wurden dann von Hand gedreht.
Später wurden mehrere Manufakturen zur Herstellung von Zigaretten eröffnet.

1939 kaufte die Regierung eine dieser Firmen, nämlich หุ้นส่วนบูรพายาสูบ übersetzt = Zigarettenfabrik Burapa, Aktiengesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Diese Fabrik befand sich an der „gelben Brücke“ (สะพานเหลือง) an der Rama 4 Road in Bangkok. Später kaufte die Regierung weitere Firmen auf, die Zigaretten herstellten, z.B. die Firma Hoffan. Die der Regierung gehörende Firma wurde einer Abteilung des Finanzamtes unterstellt. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Interessant, dass Thailand seine Zigaretten damals schon so beworben hat. 
Während heutzutage die Regierung mit Schockbildern auf den Packungen und über höhere Steuern, den Thais das Rauchen verleiden will. Aber eine staatliche Agentur bringt Zigaretten für die einkommensschwache Bevölkerung heraus. 
Seit April ab April 2016, soll die Thailand Tobacco Monopoly (TTM), die neue Marke in die Regalen bringen. Das Päckchen mit kleineren Zigaretten soll nur 40 Baht kosten. Mit diesem neuen Angebot will die Agentur verhindern, dass Raucher zollfreie Zigaretten kaufen oder sich mit zollfreiem Tabak zum Selbstdrehen eindecken. Um den Zigarettenschmuggel zu unterbinden, hat die TTM eine Belohnung in Höhe von zehn Millionen Baht ausgesetzt. Das Geld soll an staatliche Behörden gehen, die den Schmuggel erfolgreich bekämpfen. In über 16.000 Fällen haben Behörden im Jahr 2015 geschmuggelte Zigaretten im Wert von 300 Millionen Baht sichergestellt. Laut der TTM ist der Verkauf von Tabakwaren im Süden um 22 Prozent zurückgegangen, weil sich Raucher mit geschmuggelten Produkten eindeckten. Und der Steuerausfall für den Staat sei dadurch  immens.

----------


## Erwin

Noch heute ist Ovaltine als Getränk in Thailand sehr beliebt. Der Name lautete ursprünglich Ovomaltine, weil damals aus Eiern und Malz gemacht, aber durch einen Schreibfehler bei der Registrierung als internationale Handelsmarke wurde daraus Ovaltine.

Ich fand im Internet eine alte Reklame für Ovaltne. Dachte ich bisher, Ovaltine sei nur ein gut schmeckendes, eventuell auch die Gesundheit förderndes Getränk, so wird hier viel mehr versprochen. 
Da steht nämlich …ทำให้ท่านสตรีผิวพรรณผ่องใสงดงามนัก = „bewirkt bei euch Frauen, dass Ihr eine sehr reine, wunderschöne Haut kriegt“.

Von Stil und Wortwahl her vermute ich, die Reklame stammt etwa aus den 50er Jahren.

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Ovomaltine ist nicht gleich Ovomaltine. Das Malzgetränk aus der Schweiz sollte zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts als Nährmittel für "geistig und körperlich Erschöpfte" dienen. So enthielt es zum Beispiel bewusst Fette, um unterernährte Kinder zu versorgen. Erst später, als es unter dem Namen "Ovaltine" seinen internationalen Siegeszug antrat, wurde die Rezeptur geändert.
Heute ist Ovaltine in fast 100 Ländern erhältlich. In der Schweiz wird aber immer noch nach dem Original-Rezept produziert. Sprich: Es gibt eine "fette" und eine nahezu fettfreie Ovomaltine am Markt. Wer jetzt denkt "Okay, dann trink ich halt nur die fettfreie" macht es sich jedoch zu leicht. Die Zusammensetzung unterscheidet sich nämlich auch hinsichtlich des Zuckergehalts: In der Schweiz kommt kein Kristallzucker ins Pulver, in der internationalen Version wird dieser zugesetzt.
Die Benefits von Ovomaltine:
*Vitamin B-Komplex*: hilft dem Körper, Nahrung in Energie zu wandeln, gut für die Nerven, die Stimmung, die Konzentrationsfähigkeit und den Schlaf
*Blut*: Eisenmangel ist eine Volkskrankheit. Ovomaltine deckt zwar lange nicht den Tagesbedarf an Eisen, hilft aber natürlich mit, Defizite auszugleichen.
*Knochen:* Kalzium und Vitamin D unterstützen das Knochenwachstum. Wer sein Pulver in Milch einrührt, hat damit gleich einen zweiten Kalzium-Spender an der Hand.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Irgendwer aus dem Bekannten Kreis meiner Eltern hatte das Zeug gegessen. Immer nur 1 Löffel voll. Bald darauf war es Mode bei uns und im Bekanntenkreis das man es Löffelte. Auf die : Zunge gelegt und auf den Gaumen gedrückt, schon hatte man ein Bonbon im Mund. Geiles Zeug war das dann

*

----------


## wein4tler

Gibt es jetzt als Ovomaltine-Riegel. Daher braucht man nicht mehr das Pulver vom Löffel schlecken.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Hatte ich nicht gewusst. Kommt aber mit Garantie nicht an den Geschmack des  Pulver heran.

*

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ovomaltine ist nicht gleich Ovomaltine


Ja, da gab es auch mal eine etwas (viel) teurere Variante mit Malz, welche "Swiss Formula" genannt wurde.
Gibt's jetzt als "Ovaltine Swiss" (Import) im Kilobeutel. 

LG TW

PS:  Für unsere Chinesen im Forum  :Blinzeln: 
Dort heisst's "Ovaltine European Formula"

----------


## Erwin

Von Valkenburg zurück, finde ich etwas Zeit, diesen Thread fortzusetzen:

Im Internet fand ich die unten abgebildete alte Werbung. Sie meint „Lifebuoy“, eine 1895 in England erfundene Seife auf Karbolbasis (Karbol wurde aus Kohlenteer gewonnen). Lifebuoy ist ein englisches Wort und bedeutet eigentlich „Rettungsring".

Es war eine von Unilever hergestellte Seife, die überhaupt nicht gut duftete, sondern eben nach Karbol roch. 1923 bis etwa 1950 war diese Seife in den USA z.B. besonders beliebt, dann kamen die parfümierten Seifen auf und „Lifebuoy“ verschwand. In Europa gibt es sie noch, sie wird nach verändertem Rezept auf Zypern hergestellt; für den ostasiatischen Markt wird sie in Indien produziert. Ob sie noch in Thailand erhältlich ist, weiß ich nicht. 

Es erwies sich als schwierig, „lifebuoy“ auf Thai zu transkribieren, man schrieb zunächst -wie hier in der Reklame-ไลฟบอยย์. Ein Problrem ist, dass die Thaisprache kein „f“ am Ende einer Silbe kennt. Und „buoy“ ist auch nicht exakt zu transkribieren. 

Die Seite war in Siam/Thailand äußerst billig, sie kostete nur  2-3 Baht. Daher galt sie als Sinnbild für etwas, was nichts wert ist. 

Damals benutzten die Thais „lifebuoy“ in einer Redensart, man sagte z.B. พูดไปก์ไลฟ์บอย (Ausprache etwa: puutbpai go laiboy) = darüber reden hat keinen Wert, oder ทำไปก์ไลฟ์บอย (etwa: thammbpai go laiboy) = das zu tun hat keinen Zweck, ist sinnlos. .

Heute sind diese Redewendungen kaum noch in Gebrauch. Als kürzlich Herr Prayuth einmal sagte „จะเป็นอื่นไปไม่ใด้ อยู่ไปก์ไลฟ์บอย” = anders kann es nicht sein – zu sein (das Leben) hätte keinen Wert, da haben ihn die jüngeren Journalisten gar nicht verstanden!

Dem, der hier Thai lesen kann und genau hingeschaut hat, hat  vielleicht bemerkt, dass „lifebuoy“ in der Reklame ein wenig anders geschrieben ist als in den Redensarten, aus ไลฟบอยย์ wurde ไลฟ์บอย

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Veranlasst durch eine Bemerkung von Mr. Mo, der den TIP erwähnte, habe ich -zum ersten Mal-überhaupt dort reingeschaut und finde zu meinem Erstaunen einen ganz ähnlichen Thread über alte Reklame in Thailand, gestaltet von schiene. Ich dachte schon, da macht es ja keinen Sinn, hier etwas Paralleles zu schreiben. Aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass seit gestern mein letzter kleiner Betrag 61mal aufgerufen wurde. Und überhaupt gibt es in diesem Thread bei 33 Beiträgen 3462 Aufrufe, also wurde jede Antwort über 100mal aufgerufen. Das hat mir Mut gemacht, hier weiter fortzufahren…

Die hier gezeigte Anzeige wirbt für Anchor-Beer (Anker-Bier). Den Namen hat man nicht ins Thailändische transkribiert, sondern einfach übersetzt:  เบียร์ตราสมอ (Aussprache etwa: bi-e tdra samo(r) = Bier der Marke Anker.  

Anchor Beer gibt es seit 1886, es wurde von zwei Deutschen, Ernst E. Baruch und Otto Schinkel, erfunden, die 1896 eine Brauerei in San Francisco eröffneten. 

Der beim Brauen nötige Fermentationsprozess wurde bei höheren Temperaturen als üblich durchgeführt, das warme Getränk zur Abkühlung in Bottiche geschüttet. In der kühlen Luft stieg dann viel Dampf auf, der sogar von außerhalb der Firma regelmäßig zu sehen war. Daher nannte man das Bier Anchor Steam Beer (steam heißt Dampf). 

Später wurde das Anchor Steam Beer in viele Länder exportiert, so auch nach Thailand, wo es in den 50er Jahren populär war. 

Die Reklame sagt im oberen Teil: „Heutzutage liebt es jedermann, nur dieses Bier zu trinken, weil es gut schmeckt und preiswert ist.“

Ganz unten steht, das Bier werde (in Thailand ausschließlich) durch ein Geschäft namens „ห้าง ฮัมบูร์ก-สยาม“ vertrieben, d.h. durch die „Firma Hamburg-Siam“. Dies war ein deutsches Unternehmen in Bangkok.

Aus dem Text geht weiter hervor, dass das Bier in einer Brauerei in Singapur gebraut wurde!

Durch die Abbildungen eines Männer- und eines Frauenkopfes will man ausdrücken, dass das Bier für beide Geschlechter geeignet sei.

1965 stand die Brauerei vor dem Bankrott, daher wurde sie von einem gewissen Frederick Louis Maytag aufgekauft. 2010 wurde die Firma von einer anderen Gruppe übernommen.

Ob Anchor Beer noch in Thailand vertrieben, weiß ich nicht. Es soll aber augenblicklich noch in Kambodscha hergestellt werden., lese ich.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Heute fand ich im Internet eine Anzeige von „Bireley’s“, die mir sprachlich etwas zu schaffen machte.
Da stehen nur wenige Worte, nämlich ดื่ม…Bireley’s เผื่อ สุขภาพ และ พลานามัย (Aussprache etwa „döhm Bireley’s phöa sukhaphap lä phlahnahmai).
Das letzte Wort kannte ich überhaupt nicht, und zu meinem Erstaunen fand ich es in keinem meiner Wörterbücher. Zu meiner nicht geringen Überraschung aber kannte der Google-Übersetzer den Ausdruck: Als ich „สุขภาพ และ พลานามั“ eingab, erschien „health and wellness“. Und als ich meine Frau nach dem Unterschied zwischen den beiden Begriffen fragte, meinte Sie „körperliche und seelische Verfassung“ bzw. Körper und Psyche oder Körper und Geist. 

Somit heißt der Anzeigentext „Trink Bireley’s für deine körperliche und seelische Gesundheit.“

Zur Behauptung, „Bireley’s“ sei gut für Körper und Seele passt auch die Darstellung des Sportlers, der mit Leichtigkeit ein schweres Gewicht hochhebt.

Die modernen Anzeigen sind natürlich ganz anders gestaltet, wie das beigefügte Bild beweist. 

Das Wort „Bireley“ ist ein englischer Familienname, aber der Ursprung liegt in einem deutschen Familiennamen: Beyerle. In den USA wurde der Name amerikanisiert zu Byerly.

Die Firma „Asahi Soft Drinks Co., Ltd.“, eine Tochterfirma von „Asahi Breweries“ kaufte „Bireley’s“ auf. Der Verkauf von „Bireley Orange“ begann in Asien, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, zuerst in Dosen, später in Flaschen. 

Für mich ist noch interessant, dass man auf der alten Anzeige den Schriftzug „Bireley’s“, also das Logo der Firma, nicht ins Thailändische transkribiert hat. Auf modernen Anzeigen jedoch wurde aus „Bireley’s“ ไบเล, Aussprache ungefงhr „bai-leh“. 

Übrigens kann mann bei ebay alte Flaschen von Bireley's als Sammler jeweils  für 5-10 US$ kaufen.

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Umschlag eines alten Schulheftes aus den 1940ern.



Werbung für Whisky.

Vielleicht kann uns Erwin den Text übersetzen. Danke!

----------


## Erwin

Klar kann ich das…ist mir ein Vergnügen:

Der Thaitext des oberen Bildes lautet:

จงร่วมใจร่วมแรงแข็งขยัน
จงร่วมกันสร้างไทยไห้มั่นคง

Das ist ein Aufruf an alle Thais, eine Art nationale Propaganda. Der Text bedeutet: „Vereinigt Eure Herzen, seid stark und fleißig! Tut Euch zusammen und baut ein stabiles Thailand!"

Dazu passen die 4 Symbole am oberen Rand: Thailand, Buddha, die Krone, das Symbol der Verfassung. 

Das 2. Bild zeigt eine Reklame für Whisky, genauer für Mekong-Whisky. Der Text oben lautet: „Trinke Mekong, den Spitzenalkohol von Thailand“.  Und unten: "Wenn Du (ihn) trinkst, mögest Du glücklich sein. Man muss (oder Du musst) Spitzenalkohol trinken". 

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Habe noch etwas Zeit, bevor das Taxi kommt…:

Diese Anzeige stammt von 1939. Sie zeigt, dass man schon damals „blood purifier“, also Blutreiniger verwendete, die heute besonders in den USA zur Blutentgiftung („detox“) benutzt werden.
Das hier angepriesene Mittel „ตราสตรีพม่า“ (Aussprache ungefähr „dtrah sadtrieh phamah“) wörtlich = „Marke burmesisches Mädchen“ verspricht, dass durch dieses Mittel die Blutbildung angeregt  (das Blut vermehrt) werde, und dass die Haut schön wird.

Schon aus dem Namen ist ersichtlich, dass das Mittel ursprünglich aus Burma stammte. Es war überall in Thailand erhältlich und wurde durch eine „Firma Thai-Burma Ltd.“ vertrieben. Unter dem Bild der Frau mit Hut gibt es auch einen kurzen Text in burmesischer Schrift. 

Unglaublich billig war das Zeug: gerade mal 10 Satang kostete eine Packung!!!

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Ich fand jetzt eine Anzeige aus de späten 60er Jahren: RC oder Royal Crown Cola. 
Die Marke heißt auf Thai อาร์ ซี , etwa „aah ssieh“ gesprochen, was dem Englischen RC entspricht.

Die oberste Zeile sagt „Miss Universe bittet um Unterstützung“ (für die Marke).

Darunter steht sinngemäß:  Ein Schluck!  Sie werden es mögen! Große Flasche! Nur 1 Baht! Ist schon auf dem Markt.

Die Dame rechts ist Miss Universe 1966, Margareta Arvidson, eine 1947 geborene schwedische Schauspielerin. Sie wurde mit 18 Jahren Miss Universe.

Royal Crown Cola wurde 1906 von einem amerikanischen Apotheker Claude A. Hatcher entwickelt und fand sehr schnell Verbreitung in den USA und bald auch in anderen Ländern. Royal Crown Cola kann man noch heute kaufen. 
Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Royal Crown Cola kann man noch heute kaufen.


Wird aber nicht in allen Gegenden Bangkoks ausgeliefert!  
Welches Verteilersystem die "bottler" dort haben, war mir immer mir schleierhaft.

Die Fa. ist auf der Ngamwongwan, kurz vor der Grenze Bangkok-Nonthaburi. 
https://goo.gl/maps/tmG1DqpvFP4EL3i77

LG TW

----------


## schiene

Autopreise 1967

----------


## schiene



----------


## Erwin

Hallo Schiene,
ich bin sehr froh, dass Du wieder im Forum tätig bist und ich habe alle Deine Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen.

Aber hier, bei der „alten Reklame“, hast Du Dich vertan, das ist *keine* Reklame. Vielmehr eine Warnung: Wenn Du Dich mit Frauen abgibst, wenn du Alkohol trinkst, das kannst Du nicht geheim halten!

Die beiden letzten Worte ความลับรั่ว bedeuten: “die Geheimnisse sickern durch“.
Erwin

----------


## schiene

> Hallo Schiene,
> ich bin sehr froh, dass Du wieder im Forum tätig bist und ich habe alle Deine Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen.
> Aber hier, bei der „alten Reklame“, hast Du Dich vertan, das ist *keine* Reklame. Vielmehr eine Warnung: Wenn Du Dich mit Frauen abgibst, wenn du Alkohol trinkst, das kannst Du nicht geheim halten!
> Die beiden letzten Worte ความลับรั่ว bedeuten: “die Geheimnisse sickern durch“.
> Erwin


Es freut mich wenn ein paar Leute Interesse an meinen Beiträgen habe.

Leider kann ich keine Thai lesen und muß es so übernehmen wie ich es in den Weiten des Internets finde 
oder  wie in diesem Fall es einfach vermuten.
In diesem Sinne,recht herzl.Dank für deine Übersetzungen,Verbesserungen,Ergänzungen  :: 

1955

----------


## Robert

> Leider kann ich keine Thai lesen und muß es so übernehmen wie ich es in den Weiten des Internets finde 
> oder  wie in diesem Fall es einfach vermuten.


Es gibt den Google translator als Handy app, damit kann man ein Photo machen und übersetzen lassen.

----------


## Erwin

Das ist eine Reklame für den „Austin 7 -neues Modell“. Austin 7 war eigentlich ein populäres Vorkriegsmodell, aber 1951 und dann nochmals 1959 benutzte man den Namen „Austin 7“ für Nachkriegsmodelle.
In der Reklame wird gesagt, der (neue) Austin 7 sei jetzt den Augen der Welt schon erschienen. … maximale Stärke 30 PS. 4-Zylindermotor…. Hilft, hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen. Verbraucht aber wenig Benzin. 4 Türen. Sitzplätze für 4 Personen. Reisekoffer kann man auch reintun. 
„Der Name Austin 7 war schon berühmt – vor dem Krieg“. 

Austin – man kann sich auf ihn verlassen.

Sie können Kontakt aufnehmen und Fragen stellen bei Firma Diethelm, An der Hauptstr., Tel. 21149

Erwin

----------


## schiene

Werbung für ein Massagegerät

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut eher wie ein Folterwerkzeug aus. Vielleicht auch als Schnitzelklopfer zu verwenden.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Es gibt den Google translator als Handy app, damit kann man ein Photo machen und übersetzen lassen.


Danke!  ..schon installiert!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Boon Rawd Brewery

----------


## schiene

noch eine Singha Bier Werbung

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Werbung für ein Songkran Spezialbier von Singha aus dem Jahr 1935

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Werbung für?... Schlüssel? Tresore?

----------


## Erwin

Dies ist eine Reklame der Boon Rawd Brauerei. Diese Bierbrauerei wurde 1933 von Phraya Bhirombhakdi als erste Bierbrauerei in Thailand gegründet. 
Warum aber hier die gekreuzten Schlüssel dargestellt sind, erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Zur Geschichte der Firma:
1930 traf Phraya Bhirombhakdi einen Deutschehn namens Eisenhofer, der ihm deutsches Bier zu trinken gab. Da hatte der B. die Idee, diese Art Bier könne man in Thailand gut verkaufen. Er beantragte und erhielt 1931 die Erlaubnis, die erste Brauerei Thailands zu gründen. 

1934 wurde Singha-Bier produziert. Singha heißt Löwe, nach Löwenbräu. Eine Flasche kostete 32 Satang. 

1950 starb Phraya Bhirombhakdi im Alter von 77 Jahren. 

1955 wurden weitere Anlagen gebaut, die Firma konnte jetzt 12.000 l Bier pro Stunde herstellen.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Übrigens war das erste Logo der Brauerei nicht der goldene Löwe, wie wir ihn heute beim Singhabier finden, sondern Hanuman!

Erwin

----------


## schiene

> Dies ist eine Reklame der Boon Rawd Brauerei. Warum aber hier die gekreuzten Schlüssel dargestellt sind, erschließt sich mir nicht. 
> Erwin


Danke für deine Erklärung zu dieser Werbung.Das es sich dabei um eine Brauereiwerbung handelt hätte
ich allerdings nicht gedacht  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Doch, doch Uwe! Steht ganz oben an der Reklame angeschrieben เบียร์ไทย  - Bier Thai.

Der andere Text:  Borisat Buun Root Breweri, also die Firma Buun Root Brauerei in Bangkok.

----------


## Erwin

Auch bei dieser alten Reklame würde man nicht vermuten, wofür sie wirbt: nämlich für Mekhong (Schnaps)! Es sei denn, man kann Thai lesen…
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Die Flasche rechts neben dem Farbkünstler ist wahrscheinlich Mekhong Schnaps, statt Terpentin für die Ölmalerei. Hahaha.
Mit einem Schluck aus der Flasche kann er dann mit dem Schiff in die Ferne reisen.

Ein Thai kommt zum Zahnarzt.
"Entsetzlich!" sagt der Arzt, "Ihre Zunge ist ja ganz schwarz!"
Darauf meint der Thai: "Das kommt vom Mekhong Whisky!"
Arzt: "Aber Whisky ist doch nicht schwarz!"
Thai: "Das nicht, aber ich wollte eine volle Flasche Mekhong Whisky heimtragen und sie 
ist mir aus der Hand gefallen und zerbrochen!"
Arzt: "Und warum ist trotzdem Ihre Zunge schwarz?"
Thai: "Na, weil die Straße frisch geteert war!"

----------


## schiene

Werbung für ?

----------


## wein4tler

Eine Glückwunschkarte aus dem Jahr  1959 mit Werbung einer Medizinischen Firma, die für die Medizin von Dr. Tschid wirbt.
Laut meiner Frau ein Pulver, das man in die Nase schnupft. Da ein Schwein abgebildet ist, könnte es auf das Jahr des Schweines hinweisen.

----------


## Erwin

Mo Chit hieß eigentlich Chit Naphasat (หมอชิต นภาศัพท์)
Er lebte von 1895 bis 1953
1924 begann er, seinen berühmten Schnupftabak herzustellen. 
Die BTS-Haltestelle bzw. die Bushaltestelle Mo chit ist nach ihm benannt. Da, wo der alte Mo Chit-Busbahnhof war, hatte er seine Hauptverkaufsstelle, „Drachendrogerie“ genannt. Hier gab es einen kleinen Markt. der alsbald als Mo Chit-Markt bekannt wurde. Hier verkauften Bauern ihr Obst. Hier hat man dann den alten Busbahnhof errichtet, der später verlegt wurde und heute als Mo Chit 2 bekannt ist. 

1943 und 1944 war Mo Chit Direktor der Thai Merchants 'Association. Von der königlichen Regierung erhielt er den Titel „Kaufmann erster Klasse“. 

Das gezeigte Bild stammt von 1959, und die Vermutung Wein4lers stimmt, dass es Bezug zum Jahr des Schweins hat, denn 1959 war ein Jahr des Schweins. 

Hier ist ein Bild von ihm:
Erwin

----------


## schiene

@Erwin,danke für deine Ergänzungen zu den Bildern  :: 

Werbung für Schutzmittel gegen Mücken/Moskitos

----------


## Erwin

Die Marke heißt „Wildschwein“ (ตราหมู).

Die Anzeige wurde veröffentlicht 1933, in der Zeitung Varasab Daily News, Bankok. 
Erwin

----------


## schiene

Werbung für Lion Beer

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## Erwin

Das ist eine interessante Reklame!

Über dem Bild steht, dass die ganze Menschheit nach dieser Medizin „Marke Määngdah“ verlange. 

Im Text (der mindestens 4 Rechtschreibfehler aufweist) steht, die Medizin werde hergestellt unter Verwendung von Wolfsmilch und „echten „Määngdah“.  

Wolfsmilch ist eine milchige (und giftige) Flüssigkeit der Wolfsmilchpflanze (Euphorbia), von denen es auch bei uns mehrere Arten gibt.

„Määngdah“ ist eine große, in ganz Oastasien vorkommende und im Isaan als Nahrung beliebte Wasserwanze. Eine solche „Määngdah“ sieht man auf dem Bild über dem Kopf des Mannes. 
Da die Thais beobachtet hatten, dass die männlichen Wasserwanzen, die deutlich kleiner als die Weibchen sind, sich zur Paarung manchmal tagelang an die Weibchen klammern und mit ihnen zusammen umherschwimmen, wobei die Männchen, wenn das Weibchen ein anderes Wasserinsekt fängt und aussaugt, dieses ebenso verzehren, haben die Thais den „Zuhälter, der ja auch von dem lebt, was die Frauen heranschaffen, ebenfalls „Määngdah“ genannt. 

Im Übrigen sagt die Reklame, die Medizin reinige das Blut, helfe gegen Blutarmut usw. Man kenne die Qualität der Medizin schon 10 Jahre, wer das nicht glaube, müsse sie probieren, dann sehe er die Wahrheit.

Erwin

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ich wusste nicht das dieser IFA F 8/9 auch nach Thailand exportiert wurde

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------

